# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Esponjas >  Cacospongia scalaris?!!Só por diversão 4, identifique.

## Mauricio Foz

Lá vamos nos.


Atenção com este, parece mas não é.



Mauricio

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Parece-me uma esponja daquelas que passa por cima de tudo

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Pode ser uma colonia de GSP com os polipos fechados.

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

A mim parece-me Pacchiclavularia com os polipos fechados, mas se calhar parece mas nao é  :yb665:   :yb624:

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Beleza, uma bola dentro  :Palmas:  e uma bola fora  :yb668:  .  :yb624:  

Vamos lá....

É um invertebrado, sem mobilidade e filtrador.

Mauricio

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Agora baralhei-me todo com o invertebrado, ainda tava com a ideia de um Porites. Passo a vez, mas nao parei de procurar  :Wink:

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Neste caso, é quase impossível dar uma dica sem entregar o ouro.

Mas vamos tentar.
Hugo, foi por pouco, muito pouco.
É um filtrador, a descoberta de que é um filtrador foi revolucionária.
Nuno, tá liberado pra dar uma ajuda ao pessoal.
Que mais posso dizer?


Mauricio

----------


## Cesar Pinto

Pachyclavularia viridis

será?

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Longe, muito longe.

A descoberta de que é um filtrador e que tem a capacidade de bombear agua, foi revolucionaria. 

Mais um dia e voltamos com a resposta.

Mauricio

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Será uma Policarpa???

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Será uma Policarpa???


 :Olá: Viva
Uma Ascidia incrustante ou membranosa....tem todo o ar de ser...mas não necessariamente desse Género Polycarpa.... :yb665: ....

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Mauricio Foz

And the winner is.............


Cacospongia Scalaris
Domain Eukaryota - eukaryotes 
     Kingdom Animalia Linnaeus, 1758 - animals 
       Subkingdom Radiata (Linnaeus, 1758) Cavalier-Smith, 1983 - radiates 
         Infrakingdom Spongiaria De Blainville, 1816 
           Phylum Porifera Grant in Todd, 1836 - sponges 
             Subphylum Cellularia Reiswig & Mackie, 1983 
               Class Demospongiae Sollas, 1875 - demosponges 
                 Subclass Ceractinomorpha Lévi, 1973 
                   Order Dictyoceratida Minchin 
                     Family Thorectidae Bergquist, 1978 
                       Genus Cacospongia 
                         Specie Cacospongia scalaris (Schmidt, 1862)

Mar Mediterraneo, Estreito de Gibraltar
Gosta de pouca luz e constante, temperatura ideal abaixo de 20-22ºc

Espero que tenham gostado,

Mauricio

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva

Uma espécie do mar mediterrâneo ou para o aquário marinho mediterrânico

http://www.aiam.info/05/schede.php

http://www.aiam.info/05/scheda.php?g...pecie=scalaris

aqui tem mais mas de outra cor

http://www.mobydiving.it/biologia.asp

e aqui também (só lista de espécies)

http://www.horta.uac.pt/species/Porifera/indexEng.html

e aqui o nudibrânqueo Hypselodoris tricolor que se alimenta dessa esponja bem como da Hymeniacidon sanguinea e outras

http://www.asturnatura.com/Consultas...ris%20tricolor

Muito bom, venha daí o seguinte Mauricio :Pracima: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

